# M3 Sakura



## JPH (Jun 24, 2008)

*M3 Sakura*
Just in case you've got questions...


Hey folks, just thought I'd just do a post giving some information on one of the latest Slot-1 flashcarts, the M3 Sakura.

If you're confused to what it is - the M3 Sakura is a new flashcart and loader, developed by the M3 Team.
This Slot-1 flashcart is only available in Japanese. The loader was designed for the M3DS Real flashcart, but the team decided to release a flashcart for promotional purposes (thanks Urza). The Japanese firmware only works on Japanese M3 flashcarts.
However, the firmware has been hacked to where you can boot the firmware from an English M3 flashcarts (more info below).

Here's some images of the M3 Sakura firmware (in Japanese):



 

 



Using the unofficial M3 Sakura English firmware, the M3 Sakura firmware could only boot on the M3 Sakura flashcarts (of course), the M3 DS Real, and the iTouchDS.
Now recently, Rudolph (developer of GBA Exploader and Wi-Fi/Slot-2 Dumper) has found a way to run the firmware on any Slot-1 flashcart that use Micro SD cards for storage! Flashcarts with built-in memory (such as the Acekard R.P.G. or G6DS Real) cannot boot up the M3 Sakura firmware.
You can read instructions for runnning the M3 Sakura firmware on almost any non-M3 Slot-1 flashcart here and here.

Also, Urza will be reviewing the M3 Sakura firmware for GBAtemp.net soon. 

There's much more information about the M3 Sakura flashcart, firmware, and more on Densetsu3000's M3 Sakura FAQ.

If you have any questions regarding the M3 Sakura, you can simply go to the M3 subforum on GBAtemp, ask in the M3 Sakura FAQ topic, or this topic if you'd like.




Download Unoffical M3 Sakura English Firmware Download



M3 Sakura FAQ



Official M3 Sakura Website


----------



## Urza (Jun 24, 2008)

"M3 Sakura" should refer to the loader, which was designed for the M3 Real flashcart. The M3 Sakura _flashcart_ is just a rebadged M3 Real created to promote the new loader.


----------



## Spikey (Jun 24, 2008)

I was messing with the Rudolph hacked one on my Cyclo DS, and I must say it is an interesting, and has a very well made GUI. It's really responsive and does a lot. I wouldn't buy the M3 just for it, but it is certainly something others might be interested in when they make a decision to which flashcart they should get.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, just to make sure, Rudolphs hack does NOT allow to boot games, you can run homebrews and multimedia, but no commercial games..
It's kind of a "DEMO" version, so other users could check it out, and decide if they're going to switch to M3 Real..

Nice you posted this on a front page news, hopefully, more people will check out Densetsus Sakura FAQ topic, and learn more about this excellent firmware..


----------



## noONE (Jun 24, 2008)

Ohhh, nice i didnt know that it worked on _all_ slot 1 cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was kinda dissapointed that it doens't work on G6Real, but now i can try it on my DSTT


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jun 24, 2008)

looks slick


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2008)

Works great for me! I got it to work on my M3 Simply, GnM, R4, R6-Gold, and for some reason it also worked on my SC miniSD....

Exactly how did you translate it to English? Hex editor, or are there language files you can edit?


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

I have it running on my Scds1, Acekard 2 and my EZ Flash IV Lite Deluxe.


----------



## fvig2001 (Jun 24, 2008)

So does this mean all slot 1 flashcarts with microsd storage can now sync with pokemon battle revolution?


----------



## Minox (Jun 24, 2008)

fvig2001 said:
			
		

> So does this mean all slot 1 flashcarts with microsd storage can now sync with pokemon battle revolution?


No.


----------



## noONE (Jun 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, just to make sure, Rudolphs hack does NOT allow to boot games, you can run homebrews and multimedia, but no commercial games..
> It's kind of a "DEMO" version, so other users could check it out, and decide if they're going to switch to M3 Real..
> 
> 
> QUOTE(fvig2001 @ Jun 25 2008, 12:15 AM) So does this mean all slot 1 flashcarts with microsd storage can now sync with pokemon battle revolution?



No.

Edit: damn.. beaten at the second..


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, just to make sure, Rudolphs hack does NOT allow to boot games, you can run homebrews and multimedia, but no commercial games..
> It's kind of a "DEMO" version, so other users could check it out, and decide if they're going to switch to M3 Real..




let's keep it that way. We don't want those damn pirates freeloading off the back of the homebrew community. pirates bring the downfall of the homebrew scene.


----------



## AXYPB (Jun 25, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would take for this to make front page status.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, ironic but true..the scene is backstabbing itself..


----------



## Urza (Jun 25, 2008)

TeenDev said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dare I ask you to explain that statement, Mr. Self-Righteous Moralfag?


----------



## Tanas (Jun 25, 2008)

The DLDI version allows games to boot and homebrew to run on the iTouch , but it doesnt detect the 3 in 1 and even though you patch the 1.11 version it still says it 1.10.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> TeenDev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for offtopic, but since when is OK for staff to insult people on forum....Isn't the staff who should be making an example of nice behavior, and good will of forum?!
I mean, it's not the first time you did that, and there is no basic for insult...It's OK to argument, but really....(or maybe I misunderstood the word Moral*fag*?)..

@Tanas, even the version that's used for M3 Real (official), says 1.10 when you're booting 1.11x, it's normal.....Some update will probably be released soon....


----------



## Urza (Jun 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Sorry for offtopic, but since when is OK for staff to insult people on forum....Isn't the staff who should be making an example of nice behavior, and good will of forum?!
> I mean, it's not the first time you did that, and there is no basic for insult...It's OK to argument, but really....(or maybe I misunderstood the word Moral*fag*?)..


I'll use whatever vocabulary I feel is warranted dear.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's OK by me, but you really shouldn't be staff then..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your posts have some sexual and even racial discrimination!! However pissed you are, it's NEVER a reason to insult people on those bases..
It's just my opinion, because, I've never seen any other staff member posting something like that, or even acting like you!!


----------



## Urza (Jun 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't feel I should change the way I act because of some silly label.

I'm just a member who runs the front page.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

Fair enough....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If you're satisfied with yourself, and others tolerate that, who am I to complain.....I'm not offended by any of your posts, but it's a big possibility that someone here is..

Ok then, no need for further off......

Let's get back to Sakura..


----------



## Tanas (Jun 25, 2008)

*Toni Plutonij*, does the 3-in-1 work ok on the M3 Real ?

Edit: I've  read your FAQ and found out that it doesnt.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 25, 2008)

So it only works on slot-1's with external memory? Not slot-2's?
*senses disappointment*


----------



## ridgecity (Jun 25, 2008)

Funny that it's runs on everything except the G6 which is their flagship product.


----------



## Urza (Jun 25, 2008)

ridgecity said:
			
		

> Funny that it's runs on everything except the G6 which is their flagship product.


M3 Real is their flagship product.

Not even sure if they produce G6 Reals anymore.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 25, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> ridgecity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't. They stopped producing them awhile back I hear.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Jun 25, 2008)

I have not yet used the Triple Loader but has that been updated to the M3 Real's v3.7f loader? If not is their plans for it to be? I read teh readme.txt with teh Triple Loader and it said not to mess with any of the files in teh System Folder.


----------



## DespizingU (Jun 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, that's OK by me, but you really shouldn't be staff then.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, as you must already know, Urza usually acts like a douche most of the time. And in most cases that I've seen, that behavior was not called for(eventhough the comments made always make me laugh if they were called for or not). But this time, I agree with the title "Mr. Self-Righteous Moralfag" that was given to Teendev. He/she deserves that kind of flaming for making such a dumbass statement on a site that revolves around pirating.

Anyways, I'll be really happy if this firmware is ever made possible to run on the G6 Real. This firmware would be a huge step up from the G6R's slow as hell loader.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The reason has to do with the G6 Real's DLDI driver, and the fact that it uses NAND.

BTW, I'm a dude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the reason I am so anti-pirate is that game developers make so little money as it is, i don't think we should be stealing anymore of their "would-be" profit. Its the companies themselves that are making all the money from the game sales. I'm all with "bringing down the corporations" but not the expense of these developers. The same goes for Music, movies, books, and other intellectual property.


----------



## DespizingU (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I really hope a work around can be made, if it's possible, for this firmware to work on a internal memory cart. Or that the M3/G6 team makes a Sakura version for the G6R. It's like they've completely forgotten about their G6 line. And that's sad. There are many fans out there for these carts.

And also, I was joking anyways. I don't really care if you're anti-pirate or not. I was just pointing out to Toni Plutonij that flaming is to be expected when anti-pirate statements are made on a site like this.


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it possible to multiboot this on the R4? Or is it that you can only have one firmware on at a time?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 25, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> And also, I was joking anyways. I don't really care if you're anti-pirate or not. I was just pointing out to Toni Plutonij that flaming is to be expected when anti-pirate statements are made on a site like this.


I wasn't born yesterday, I know how forum community works, and all that....But I was pointing out that he's a Staff member, no matter how funny, interesting or anything by that matter is giving him right to do it....I don't like seeing insults on nacional, sexual or racial bases, it's just not right...
If he's such a douche, why make him staff?! He already has 1/3 of his posts removed by mods because of flaming/spamming/bad behavior..
And I don't thing I was flaming, I stated my opinion very calmly, and said something that big part of this community thinks, but never tells..

And on this, I would agree with TeenDev, maybe is illogical to make such statement, but I had big argument in the other thread about this..
Handheld developers aren't some big organized corporations..They probably earn living, by selling those flashcarts, to make flashcarts sell you have to make something that would part them from the rest of the scene, so that means some additional expansions/better firmware/something third..
If they make something, and other can use that, there's no reason why would they further develop their product, as they aren't gaining any better profit?!
@Gman 101, yes it is, however, you won't be able to run any games, just homebrew and multimedia!
@Taanas, that FAQ is Densetsus (just to be sure, I don't want no credit for something I didn't deserve)..Densetsu3000 is a great guy, and he keeps that FAQ (in my sig) updated every day so far...If anyone has any questions, they should check that FAQ first, because there are answers to almost all questions..


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 25, 2008)

How do people get their hands on the m3sakura_make.zip file?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

try going to one of the mentioned topics, one of them has a Mediafire link to it. If you can't find it I can host a copy.


----------



## Artheido (Jun 25, 2008)

This is my new Moonshell


----------



## PKGINGO (Jun 25, 2008)

fyi JPH, the firmware works great on the DS-X and that is internal storage.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

I think that is because either the DLDI driver is only 16 Kilobits or because the DS-X has that pre-dldi fat patching thing....


----------



## JPH (Jun 25, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Shut the fuck up and stay on topic.
> 
> Alright, so JPH, (or anyone informative on the matter) Is it possible that I can install this firmware on my EZ-Flash V?
> 
> ...


It works? I've not a chance to test it yet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah, stay on topic please - Urza is a fucking douche.

Thanks for the info PKGINGO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (DS-X users can now rejoice!)


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> @Taanas, that FAQ is Densetsus (just to be sure, I don't want no credit for something I didn't deserve)..
> The FAQ is everybody's, people PM me with info and I just put it up.  You've made some huge contributions yourself.  I'm looking forward to the contribution you've been working on lately
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2008)

It's a little unclear... this will work 100% on iTouchDS then, even the backup launching part? (I like to have my games all on one cart, no I didn't download them). I got this little thing mentioned here: http://kotei.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2008-06-13 . I'm guessing I use this to get Sakura working on iTouchDS or do I just run the english hack and it will work like it would on the M3 DS Real? I haven't gotten my iTouch yet so obviously I can't test it.


----------



## Shuny (Jun 26, 2008)

Why can't backup booting work on DS-Xtreme ?


----------



## Gman 101 (Jun 26, 2008)

Edit: Found!


----------



## euqiddis (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone tried it on teh ninjapass x9?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2008)

it most probably works on any cart with a 16Kbit DLDI driver.


----------



## euqiddis (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm stuck, do i just remove the ninjapass loaders from teh cart and copy the system folder? Ive done that but it wont boot up?

help


----------



## jan777 (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^ me too

doesnt ask for expansion anymore

do i really have to DLDI patch? cause r4 auto patches,doesnt it?

if any r4 user can run it can someone share?


----------



## Minox (Jun 28, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> So it only works on slot-1's with external memory? Not slot-2's?
> *senses disappointment*


I've got it running on my * slot 2 * EZ Flash IV Lite Deluxe with a .ds.gba version I fixed.


----------



## payps21 (Jun 30, 2008)

guys where do i find the brightness settings for M3 sakura? i feel that it is set to the max level at all times.. battery drains very rapidly.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 30, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> ^^^ me too
> 
> doesnt ask for expansion anymore
> 
> ...



Theres only one version and it should run on most flash carts, including the r4.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jul 1, 2008)

has r4 sakura gotten rom support yet? been trying to edit file here myself to get it working but having no luck making roms run... gettin them to boot but no luck on actual running of the roms... gettin black or white screen


----------



## Musturd (Aug 19, 2008)

sanoblue said:
			
		

> has r4 sakura gotten rom support yet? been trying to edit file here myself to get it working but having no luck making roms run... gettin them to boot but no luck on actual running of the roms... gettin black or white screen



Look here: http://www.r4ds-forums.com/viewtopic.php?f...;p=13098#p13098

Working on it, so far got it to boot (and run) roms 2MB or less (so you all can't play StillAlive)
I'm about to post a mega-super-ultra long post on that site, so check there in a minute or two.


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

So, I know sakura are being typical non-committal developers as far as telling us anything about an English version, but where are our talented coders? Is there any chance that they can hack decent home brew support back in? I mean, I haven't heard of any Roms not working on it, but I have to boot into flashcartOS every time I want to use 90% of my homebrews. This would make my day. *hint hint*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, nobody is going to bother with something that is "supposedly" going to be released officially..And the thing is, homebrew support is perfect for Japan version, only hacked version has problems with homebrew..
So it it's quite weird.....but we all do hope that official release is coming soon!!


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 11, 2008)

Musturd said:
			
		

> sanoblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



didn't it always run a couple of odd homebrew anyway? lol  ... at least it did on mine


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, I understand that Japanese home brew support works perfectly, which is why I find it difficult to think up a valid reason as to why nobody has fixed the english home brew support yet? I don't want to complain or anything, the guys who hacked this to English did an astounding job and have my gratitude forever, but it just seems like a simple fix to me. The fact that the dldi patching can be performed manually inside the OS has to do SOMETHING in terms of isolating the fault, all that is needed now is for someone to fix it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, it was tested and people did try to fix it, but it seems that it's something in the source code that doesn't allow Japan firmware to run on English cart without problem..
Ut seems that this firmware was developed with Japan cart, and there's a possible reason why M3 Team takes such a long time to translate it to english properly..

iamnobody is the guy who hacked it, but it was a team of few people (look at my sig) who worked on translation of Sakura..

@kobykaan..yes, you're correct, the firmware does work with some homebrews, but the list is small..


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn, ah well, there goes my theory. Spose now I just have to hope for the M3 team to get theirs out.


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 11, 2008)

I would prefer them to FIX the  cheat problems over homebrew .. you can get away with using ITOUCH or M3 REAL as additional or as a Triple/dual boot if you must use a lot of homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It sucks that you have to turn it off and then back on again when you have set the cheats its just stupid!


----------



## pasc (Sep 11, 2008)

it even boots on the gbamp ! o.O


----------



## spdyrel (Sep 20, 2008)

Because this is a FAQ, I wanted to ask a few questions. I had Sakura dual boot on my ItouchDS which worked great, and I recently purchased the R6Gold (neoteam) and as wondering how I would be able to run Sakura on it (I mostly have the R6 for the motion). I know its possible but I just don't know how. Please Help!


----------



## P0DG3M4N (May 1, 2011)

hey all, can someone help me out please, do m3 sakura's work on a 3ds?


----------



## The Catboy (May 1, 2011)

P0DG3M4N said:
			
		

> hey all, can someone help me out please, do m3 sakura's work on a 3ds?


This thread was from 08, there was no need to bump it when there are 2  official Sakura threads to use.
Also Sakura will work on the 3DS if you flash your M3i Zero with the latest core.


----------

